# 99 Malibu: AC and windows dead, check engine light, and sometimes no start



## dsatchell (Mar 3, 2005)

My wife has a 99 or 2000 Malibu and it has got to be the biggest POS car, nothing but problems considering only 35K miles.

Now I need help desperatly.
the check engine light has been on forever but runs fine
the intake gasket is leaking but I will take care of that when I can afford it (I change the fluids for now)
the AC has been having the compressor light and inside<->outside problem but is now dead. it did have the problem of not working and then after a few minutes it would start blowing but now it is just dead
the windows don't work anymore (so yes, no windows and no AC and we are in Austin, TX. 78 degrees today). the windows and the AC died at the same time
a couple of times I have turned off the motor and then tried to start it 10 minutes later and it just cranks but won't fire. crank/wait about 10-20 minutes and it starts up again
I've also replaced the battery twice and the alternator twice. I now have an aftermarket lifetime warranty alternator.

Could someone PLEASE help me figure out why the windows and AC died at the same time before my wife kills me? Ideas on the other stuff would be nice also but I really need the windows/AC.

Thanks, David.


----------



## cresing (Feb 6, 2006)

Have you checked all fuses? You could have a short somewhere that is causing your windows to not work. I am sure you probably have a relay for that also so you might want to check that. If you have a voltmeter that would come in handy while checking fuses and relays.

For the AC I would have to say that the compressor is probably dead. I am sure you probably already knew that or looked into it. 

I will sit on this for a little and see what else I can come up with.


----------



## wueska (Apr 2, 2006)

*pos malibu*

#1.If there is no running concern with your check engine light, then it might be a EVAP code/problem. There is no way of knowing until you scan for codes. Check the gas cap, make sure it on tight. 
#2 The intake leaking is a very common problem, orange coolant right ? It's a two piece intake , your lower manifold is leaking, keep it topped off in the mean time. 
#3 The little green light on the A/C control head does not come on ? If so give it a good smack, those things go out alot also. 
#4 All the windows don't work ? Do they work from there individual switch on the door? If they work from their at each door than it's poss the master switch on the driver's door 
#5 The extended crank concerns sounds like a internal fuel leak. poss a leaking fuel pressure regulator or fuel pump. You have to install a fuel pressure gauge to diagnose.
Stop throwing parts at it !!!! you are only wasting your money. Batteries and alternator do not cause these kinds of problems. Let me know what you find.


----------



## dsatchell (Mar 3, 2005)

I found out that the problem is the ignition switch module in the dash. I can smack the dash around the key switch and the windows and AC start working and the LEDs on the AC panel come back on. I was also getting the ABS and check engine lights along with a couple of others and they all go out when I smack the switch and the windows start working.

I've already picked up a new module but I can't figure out how to get the dash trim off to get to the module (the trim around the radio, AC controls, etc).

David.


----------



## redeye-racing (Apr 23, 2006)

those are common problems with dash mounted switches....most mid 90's GM cars and trucks the trim panels just pull off..there are clips in the back of the panel...i must stress "most GM cars" ....


----------



## dsatchell (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanx, once I got out and looked at it, it wasn't a problem. Taking most of the dash apart to change the ignition switch is just plain stupid though. One day I hope some company puts some real thought into designing a car from the perspective of maintenance, replacement of components, etc.

Thanx, David.


----------



## arcasas (May 6, 2006)

I have a Malibu 98 with the same problem (No windows and No AC) and the ignition switch was detected as defective. I will replace it next week. Thanks for your reference.


----------



## farad (May 22, 2006)

I've had most of those problems with a 2001 Malibu over the last few years. Bring it to the shop and nothing is wrong with it. Turned out to be a bad, shorted, half melted wiring harness causing most all of the problems. Replaced ingnition switch...door lock switches...thought I had a fuel flow/ fuel pump problem...all turned out to be the wiring harness. It's in the shop right now getting fixed.


----------



## sprntrl (May 29, 2006)

For all the malibu owners with intermittent AC function, you might try repairing your AC control unit by following the instructions at the link below. The Instructions are a *.pdf file.

http://www.aircondition.com/tech/qu...rmittent-Cooling,-Blinking-Recirculate-Button

I might guess that this is no longer the problem of the OP since his unit stopped working at the same time as his Power Windows, but for many other malibu owners it may be a solution.


----------



## Adonsia (Jun 2, 2006)

Noticing what was stated about the ignition cylinder reminded me of a problem I had with my 98 Chevy Malibu last year. A friend and I drove to Memphis without any difficulties, but then when packing up to go home, the engine wouldn't turn over as it should have. Not knowing a lot about cars, I did know what one would sound like if the alternator was going out. When that occurred, I noticed the anti-theft system light was flashing, too. Somehow or another, it managed to reset and we were able to arrive home. Nothing happened for a few weeks, but out of the blue, yep, went out to run an errand and the car wouldn't start. That happened about 5 times over the course of 6 months. I'd usually have to wait about 10-15 minutes before it would start, resulting in being late to work one morning (so knew I *had* to take it in for servicing). 

As it turned out, the ignition cylinder and the passport lock sensor were going bad. The manager did tell me that Chevys were known for having poor ignition cylinders. Luckily, I haven't had any problems with the Malibu since it was fixed (knocking on my wooden head).


----------



## SDDLSK (Jul 12, 2007)

I have read over this and several other threads but none seems to display exactly the problems I am having with my 2000 Malibu so here goes.

At about 38000 miles the car suddenly died one night on the way home from work. Ended up replacing the fuel pump, altrenator and battery. Car ran fine for quiet awhile after that.

At about 42000 miles I hasd to once again replace the altrenator and battery.

Up to present day, about 45000 miles:
Took a trip of about 200 miles when I was moving. On the road the car ran fine, no signs of trouble. Once I arrived and parked it however, all the coolant dumped out the overflow of the resivor. Refilled it and kept driving around town. About 3 weeks later as I was driving one day the ac started blowing hot air as if I had the heater on. Every warning light came on and the radio stopped working. The car ended up dieing in the middle of the road and again AFTER the egine had shut down it dumped the coolant out the overflow of the resivor. Came back about 5 hours later (now dark at this time), refilled the coolant again and the car started right up. Tried getting it back to the house but after about 2 miles the car once again died, this time losing the headlights as well before the egine shut its self down. This time there was not even enough juice to get a click when I tried to turn the egine over. 
Could this be a simple issue I am missing like just another bad altrenator? If it is, what would keep killing them? I have been told to replace the igniton switch by some, while others say the ignition control module. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello SDDLSK !
And welcome to the form!!!!
If you have read for new people to "read before posting". There is a few things you have to do.
If you would kindly start this posting in "it's own" posting so as not to confuse issues your having with all the other issues that have been posted about the loveable chevy malibu. This way we could better help you and waste less time.
Again welcome:wave:


----------

